
Some software design guidelines - DonPellegrino
http://simongrondin.name/?p=434
======
nikz
Programmers are inherently encouraged to be lazy, so they'll follow the
easiest path assuming you're careful to actively encourage that... if you're
not really careful about exactly how "obvious" you make your intended path
(Hint: It's never obvious enough) then you wander by a few weeks later and
there's a giant Rube-Goldberg construct blooming in source control.

As per all generic advice, YMMV.

